# My short story is on Amazon



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

A couple of days ago I decided I needed to know how to format my writing for Kindle, so I found a short story I had written some time ago to experiment with. The result is The Life and Times of Cotton Miller.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you. Why not offer it for free for a day or two to entice folks to "buy" your books? I often go ahead and purchase books from an author if I like the free one they offer to grab me in.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I gave that some thought, but I honestly don't expect to sell more than a handful of them anyway. The .99 price isn't about making money, it's a psychological thing for me. If I am going to write for a living, which is my goal, I have to get out of the habit of doing it for free. I'm trying to reinforce the fact that what I write has value.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Is the formatting part pretty straight forward? Any advice?
I'm working on a project about happiness. Though its mainly a hobby, I may self publish it as well.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

It's pretty simple if you're using Word. It really depends on whether you're only publishing on Kindle or if it will also be in print. If it's strictly Kindle, you can set up the indentation and paragraph settings and most of it will be done. You can download a free formatting guide from Amazon that makes it easy.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you sir.

I read and reviewed it. Wouldn't mind reading some more.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

raybait1 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I read and reviewed it. Wouldn't mind reading some more.


Thank you. I'm working on a novel which I hope to finish soon.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nice job, DJ. 

I hope you do well!!!!!


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

How many copies have you sold?

How long did it take folks to find it?

I have been thinking of this myself, not for a living, but...


----------

